# Changement icône dossiers



## JMarc__33 (15 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai eu beau suivre les nombreux tutos sur le sujet, je n'arrive plus à customiser l'apparence de mes dossiers "bleus".
Ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'une modification est bien prise en compte car la date et taille sont changée au moment ou je copie l'icône....????

Merci de votre aide.

Jmarc
MacBookPro OS X Yosemite


----------



## JMarc__33 (15 Février 2015)

JMarc__33 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai eu beau suivre les nombreux tutos sur le sujet, je n'arrive plus à customiser l'apparence de mes dossiers "bleus".
> Ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'une modification est bien prise en compte car la date et taille sont changée au moment ou je copie l'icône....????
> ...




je precise qu'il s'agit d'un dossier "alias".

J'ai tenté (Cf. ci dessus) de faire comme pour un simple dossier, sans succès.

J'ai également essayé de créé l'alias après avoir mis une icône sur le dossier.
Mais quand je crée l'alias, si l'icône du dossier s'affiche bien aussi, elle disparait quand je déplace l'alias sur le bureau...


----------



## JMarc__33 (15 Février 2015)

JMarc__33 a dit:


> je precise qu'il s'agit d'un dossier "alias".
> 
> J'ai tenté (Cf. ci dessus) de faire comme pour un simple dossier, sans succès.
> 
> ...




GRRR 
si je copie (cmd+C) mon alias avec icône, puis le colle (cmd+V) su le bureau ça marche...
ce qui n'avait pas été le cas avec un glisser déplacer dans le finder de l'emplacement de l'alias au bureau !!

Pas d'autres moyens de personnaliser un alias??


merci


----------



## Xirix (31 Octobre 2015)

Si je comprend bien c'est l'apparence d'un dossier "alias" bleu avec flèche noir sur ton bureau que tu souhaite modifier?


----------

